# Just driving through..



## Photo Lady (May 17, 2021)

Have camera will travel


----------



## Scott Whaley (May 17, 2021)

Looks like the first bird is waving at the jet.   I like #3 the best.


----------



## Photo Lady (May 17, 2021)

Scott Whaley said:


> Looks like the first bird is waving at the jet.   I like #3 the best.


thanks i was thinking along those lines.. or the bird was getting wind blown from the jet...


----------



## MSnowy (May 17, 2021)

Very nice!


----------



## Photo Lady (May 17, 2021)

MSnowy said:


> Very nice!


thank you Snowy..


----------



## terri (May 18, 2021)

Some good bird action shots there!   Fun stuff.


----------



## Photo Lady (May 18, 2021)

terri said:


> Some good bird action shots there!   Fun stuff.


thank you


----------



## K9Kirk (May 22, 2021)

I like #3 the most. I don't see GBH's in the water like that often.


----------



## Photo Lady (May 22, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> I like #3 the most. I don't see GBH's in the water like that often.


He was flying towards the cement landing.. he did not make it.. and poof landed in the water.. then splashed from aggravation and then jumped up onto concrete and shook himself off.. very embarrassed haha..

thank you


----------



## K9Kirk (May 22, 2021)

He was probably texting when he goofed.


----------



## Photo Lady (May 22, 2021)

or looking at his girlfriend..


K9Kirk said:


> He was probably texting when he goofed.


----------

